# لم أحب / لم أحبب



## StartlePixie

I am studying the relevant grammar in Al Kitaab 2 and in one exercise we had a question that required لن+the verb to love. Reason (and the rule for sada and sukum) tells me that I should choose لن أحبب, but google has many more results for لن أحب. Could you please help me choose the right answer and if the first choice is the correct one, explain the results in google? Thank you very much.


----------



## barkoosh

With لن, which is أداة نصب, the verb ends with fatHa not sukun. So you don't have a "shadda+sukun" case here, but a "shadda+fatHa" case. Accordingly, you say

أُحِبُّ
لن أُحِبَّ

However, if what you mean is لم, which is أداة جزم, not لن, then you have a "shadda+sukun" case. Here you have two options. You can say:
لم أُحْبِبْ
or
لم أُحِبَّ


----------



## StartlePixie

You are right, I meant لم. Sorry for the confusion. Now, what is the difference between the two options and how would you justify the google results?


----------



## barkoosh

There's no difference between them, and they're both correct. I think that having more Google results for لم أحبّ than لم أحبب is due to the fact that أحبّ is more common and easier to pronounce.


----------



## StartlePixie

I study Fusha, so the grammar section in my book seems to follow a quite "strict" definition of what is "right" and what is "wrong", but like in any language, I imagine there is a lot of flexibility in arabic. Thank you for all your help.


----------



## Abu Talha

Do you think لم أحبب has a higher chance of appearing when followed by متحركة (possibly non-aspirated) consonant? For example,

لم أحببك and لم أحبّ الرجل

?


----------



## barkoosh

I googled "لم أحبك"/"لم أحببك"، "لم أحبه"/لم أحببه"، "لم أحبها/لم أحببها". The form with shadda is a lot more common.


----------



## Abu Talha

Thank you.


----------



## maddu

Actually, there are three options:

1. lam uhibba لم أحبَّ
2. lam uhibbi لم أحبِّ
3. lam uhbib لم أحبب

This is similiar to how the imperative ("Love!" when speaking to one man) is formed:

1. ahibba أحبَّ
2. ahibbi أحبِّ
3. ahbib أحبب

The third option in each case (لم أحبب and أحبب respectively) is virtually unheard of in MSA. The second option is quite rare.


----------



## cherine

Where did you find this kasra form? As far as I know, the only harakaat (short vowels) used with verbs are الضمة والفتحة والسكون, but never a kasra.


----------



## Matat

cherine said:


> Where did you find this kasra form? As far as I know, the only harakaat (short vowels) used with verbs are الضمة والفتحة والسكون, but never a kasra.


The kasrah and fathah in the jussive forms of doubled verbs are not a حركة إعرابية, but are formed because of the إدغام. maddu is right; لم أحبِّ works as well as لم أحبَّ and لم أحببْ.


----------



## maddu

I might add that in some cases, you can even have a ضمة in the jussive form, e.g. لم يَمُرُّ (He didn't pass.) The reason ضمة is a valid option here is that the last متحرك letter before the final letter has a ضمة as well. That's why you have four options here: lam yamurru, lam yamurri, lam yamrur, and lam yamurra. The last one is by far the most common, at least in MSA.


----------



## Matat

maddu said:


> I might add that in some cases, you can even have a ضمة in the jussive form, e.g. لم يَمُرُّ (He didn't pass.)


I've never seen this before. Can you tell us what the source of this is?


----------



## maddu

I believe I read it in شرح الشافية by الرضي.


----------



## Sun-Shine

I have never seen or read that before.
With verbs we put فتحة/ضمة/سكون only. 

There's no كسرة
Maybe you mean in سكون and the word after has ال then you read it like كسرة 
example: لم ألعب الكرة / لم أذاكر الدرس
you pronounce the verb withكسرة


----------



## maddu

Here's what الرضي says. Actually, he's quoting ابن الحاجب's الشافية:

قال ((وكجواز الضم والفتح في نحو رُدُّ ولم يرُدُّ بخلاف رُدِّ القومَ على الأكثر، وكوجوب الفتح في نحو رُدَّها، والضم في نحو رُدُّهُ على الأفصح، والكسرة لغية، وغلط ثعلب في جواز الفتح))

I have no idea what لغية means though. Perhaps he meant لغوية.


----------



## Sun-Shine

It's the first time I see that.
I found that you can pronounce the verb with ضم after لم as you can neglect لم .
But for students at schools they can't depend on that. it's considered incorrect.


----------



## flockhat

I think لغية is the diminutive of لُغَة (dialect, not language).


----------



## WadiH

flockhat said:


> I think لغية is the diminutive of لُغَة (dialect, not language).



No, لغة means dialect (or, more accurately, dialectical variant).  لغيّة means a variant that is rare.


----------



## Ali Smith

WadiH said:


> No, لغة means dialect (or, more accurately, dialectical variant).  لغيّة means a variant that is rare.


Really? Interesting! Is it an اسم تصغير, like رُجَيْل?


----------



## WadiH

Yes it is a تصغير (diminutive) of لغة.


----------



## rarabara

hi,
can someone explain ; where does أحبب come?
(some notations: I am currently trying to revise all form 1 verb forms (specifically hollow - defective - assimilated -verb forms and jussive for all these types)

so, I may lack at the side of general grammatical information)

I can easily recognise the "لم أُحبْ " but unfortunately confused when I saw  "لم أحبب "


----------



## Mahaodeh

There is no أُحبْ, there is letter missing here. The root is ح ب ب so it should be أُحِبّ with a shadda.

As for the why there is also أحبب, this has to do with the rules of تشديد in verbs that have doubled letters in the root:

1. You _must_ use تشديد in the past tense in all cases except when it is connected to ضمير رفع متحرك, in which case you _must not_ use تشديد. For example أحبَّ ومرّ ولمّ vs. أحبَبْتُ ومَرَرْنَا ولَمَمْتَ.

2. In present that is مرفوع أو منصوب you _must_ use تشديد even if it’s connected to a pronoun as in أُحبُّ ولن يمرَّ.

3. In الأمر المبني على السكون and المضارع المجزوم both are acceptable as in: لم يَحِبّ الطعام أو لم يَحْبب الطعام and مُرَّ بنا غدا أو امْرُرْ بنا غدا.


----------



## rarabara

Mahaodeh said:


> There is no أُحبْ, there is letter missing here. The root is ح ب ب so it should be أُحِبّ with a shadda.
> 
> As for the why there is also أحبب, this has to do with the rules of تشديد in verbs that have doubled letters in the root:


sorry ,I implied it not in alone case. I implied the case when it was associated with لم. (or when  لم preceded it)
I mean jussive form.
 ( Check please barkoosh and further posts above (under this thread))


----------



## Mahaodeh

rarabara said:


> sorry ,I implied it not in alone case. I implied the case when it was associated with لم.


I understand, I was just lazy and didn’t type ام.


----------

